# What kind of cherry is it?



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look at those pictures. What is this? 

It's pretty nice, isn't it?


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

It's a pregnant cherry shrimp, like the file name says lol 

Ok ok pregnant isnt a type...so sue me


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice!! Its a very red cherry mama


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, it's. It's not a fire red or painted fire red. It's just a cherry shrimp I got from Menagerie about *a year ago*.
She is dead not and I keep her descendants. They are not so red, unfortunately.

I've found that old picture recently, and was amused how red she was.


----------

